#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Μισθωτός και δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών

## filpap

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σε περίπτωση μισθωτού σε ευρύτερο δημόσιο τομέα που έχει και δελτία παροχής τι ισχύει με το νέο καθεστώς;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα ,  

ισχύει το παρακάτω καθεστώς και αυτό γιατί ενώ έχετε εισόδημα από μισθωτές υπηρεσίες έχετε ταυτόχρονα και εισόδημα από επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα.Έτσι το εισόδημα απο μισθωτές υπηρεσίες φορολογείται με την κλίμακα των μισθωτών και το εισόδημα απο το ελεύθερο επάγγελμα με την κλίμακα των εισοδημάτων απο επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα.

*ΕΤΑΑ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ*

*Ασφαλιστικές εισφορές για ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες Μηχανικούς (ΕΤΑΑ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ) από 1/1/2017* 
_Το κείμενο που ακολουθεί  έχει ως βάση το Ν. 4387 και την εγκύκλιο για τον καθορισμός ασφαλιστικών εισφορών των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών. Αφορά τους ασφαλισμένους ΕΤΑΑ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ._
*Βάση υπολογισμού ασφαλιστικών εισφορών:* Το καθαρό φορολογητέο αποτέλεσμα κατά το προηγούμενο φορολογικό έτος από την άσκηση της δραστηριότητας που δημιουργεί την υποχρέωση υπαγωγής στην ασφάλιση.
*Κατώτατη μηνιαία βάση υπολογισμού των εισφορών*
Ως ελάχιστη μηνιαία βάση υπολογισμού των εισφορών καθορίζεται το ποσό που αντιστοιχεί στον κατώτατο βασικό μισθό άγαμου μισθωτού άνω των 25 ετών το οποίο ανέρχεται σήμερα στα *586,08 ευρώ.*
*Ανώτατη μηνιαία βάση υπολογισμού των εισφορών*
Η ανώτατη μηνιαία βάση υπολογισμού των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών αντιστοιχεί στο δεκαπλάσιο του κατώτατου βασικού μισθού άγαμου μισθωτού άνω των 25 ετών όπως ισχύει κάθε φορά. Το ποσό αυτό σήμερα ανέρχεται *σε 5.860,80 ευρώ* (€586,08 x 10).
*Ειδικές ρυθμίσεις για ασφαλισμένους κάτω 5ετίας – ΟΑΕΕ*
Για τα *δύο πρώτα έτη* από την υπαγωγή τους στην ασφάλιση το ύψος του μηνιαίου ασφαλίστρου ανέρχεται σε *14%*, σε ποσοστό *17% για τα τρία επόμενα έτη* και διαμορφώνεται στο 20% από το 6ο έτος υπαγωγής τους και εφεξής.
Επιπλέον, για τα πρώτα 5 έτη από την υπαγωγή τους για πρώτη φορά στην ασφάλιση οι ως άνω μειωμένες εισφορές υπολογίζονται επί του ποσού των €586,08 *μειωμένου κατά 30%* δηλαδή επί του ποσού των €410,26.
_Σημειώνουμε ότι και στις δύο αυτές περιπτώσεις (καταβολή χαμηλότερου ασφαλίστρου, μειωμένο κατώτατο όριο μηνιαίου εισοδήματος σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 234 παρ. 2 του ν.4389/2016) η διαφορά που προκύπτει αποτελεί ασφαλιστική οφειλή και εξοφλείται, αφού προηγουμένως αναπροσαρμοστεί κατά την ετήσια μεταβολή μισθών, όπως αυτή θα καθοριστεί από την Ελληνική Στατιστική Αρχή, από τον ασφαλισμένο κατά 1/5 κατ’ έτος, για τα έτη κατά τα οποία το καθαρό φορολογητέο αποτέλεσμα από την άσκηση επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας κατά το προηγούμενο φορολογικό έτος υπερβαίνει το ποσό των €18.000 και σε κάθε περίπτωση μέχρι και τη συμπλήρωση 15 ετών ασφάλισης._
*Εισφορές αυτοαπασχολούμενων προερχόμενων από το ΕΤΑΑ*
Το ύψος της μηνιαίας ασφαλιστικής εισφοράς για την κύρια ασφάλιση των ασφαλισμένων που υπάγονται υποχρεωτικά στην ασφάλιση του ΕΦΚΑ βάσει των γενικών, ειδικών ή καταστατικών διατάξεων των Τομέων του κλάδου κύριας ασφάλισης του ΕΤΑΑ, όπως ίσχυαν μέχρι τη δημοσίευση του ν.4387/2016, ανέρχεται από 1/1/2017 σε 20%.
Για το σύνολο των ασφαλισμένων του ΕΦΚΑ που υπάγονται στην ασφάλιση βάσει των σχετικών διατάξεων του κλάδου κύριας ασφάλισης *του ΕΤΑΑ, ανεξαρτήτως του χρόνου υπαγωγής τους στην κοινωνική ασφάλιση (παλαιοί και νέοι ασφαλισμένοι),* προβλέπεται κατά τα πρώτα πέντε χρόνια από την υπαγωγή στην ασφάλιση, καταβολή μειωμένου ασφαλίστρου (*14% για τα πρώτα δύο έτη* ασφάλισης και *17% για τα επόμενα τρία έτη* ασφάλισης*) και χαμηλότερη κατώτερη βάση υπολογισμού (ίση με €410,26*). Και στις δύο αυτές περιπτώσεις καταβολής μειωμένης ασφαλιστικής εισφοράς (μειωμένη βάση και χαμηλότερο ποσοστό εισφορών) *εφαρμόζεται η διαδικασία καταβολής της σχετικής ασφαλιστικής οφειλής* σύμφωνα με τα αναφερόμενα για τους ασφαλισμένους του ΕΦΚΑ που προέρχονται από τον ΟΑΕΕ.
*Πίνακας προβλεπόμενων εισφορών για ΕΤΑΑ (ΤΣΜΕΔΕ)*
*ΕΤΟΣ*
*ΚΥΡΙΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΗ*
*ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΘΑΛΨΗ*
*ΕΠΙΚΟΥΡΙΚΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΗ*
*ΕΦΑΠΑΞ*
*ΣΥΝΟΛΟ*

*2017*
20,00%
4,87%
7,00%
4,00%
35,87%

*2018*
20,00%
4,87%
7,00%
4,00%
35,87%

*2019*
20,00%
5,91%
7,00%
4,00%
36,91%

*2020*
20,00%
5,91%
6,50%
4,00%
36,41%

*2021*
20,00%
5,91%
6,50%
4,00%
36,41%

*2022*
20,00%
6,95%
6,50%
4,00%
37,45%

*2023*
20,00%
6,95%
6,00%
4,00%
36,95%


_Σημ. Τα ποσοστά ασφαλιστικών εισφορών υγειονομικής περίθαλψης προέρχονται από την παράγραφο 3, άρθρου 41, Ν.4387
_Εισφορές Επικουρικής Ασφάλισης 7% σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 97, ν.4387
Εισφορές Εφάπαξ Παροχής 4% σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 35, ν.4387
*Ελάχιστη προβλεπόμενη μηνιαία εισφορά για ΕΤΑΑ (ΤΣΜΕΔΕ)*
*ΕΤΟΣ*
*ΚΥΡΙΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΗ*
*ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΘΑΛΨΗ*
*ΕΠΙΚΟΥΡΙΚΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΗ*
*ΕΦΑΠΑΞ*
*ΣΥΝΟΛΟ*

*2017*
117,22 €
28,54 €
41,03 €
23,44 €
210,23 €

*2018*
117,22 €
28,54 €
41,03 €
23,44 €
210,23 €

*2019*
117,22 €
34,64 €
41,03 €
23,44 €
216,32 €

*2020*
117,22 €
34,64 €
38,10 €
23,44 €
213,39 €

*2021*
117,22 €
34,64 €
38,10 €
23,44 €
213,39 €

*2022*
117,22 €
40,73 €
38,10 €
23,44 €
219,49 €

*2023*
117,22 €
40,73 €
35,16 €
23,44 €
216,56 €


*Ελάχιστη καταβαλλόμενη μηνιαία εισφορά για ΕΤΑΑ (ΤΣΜΕΔΕ)*
*ΕΤΟΣ*
*ΚΥΡΙΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΗ*
*ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΘΑΛΨΗ*
*ΕΠΙΚΟΥΡΙΚΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΗ*
*ΕΦΑΠΑΞ*
*ΣΥΝΟΛΟ*
*ΟΦΕΙΛΗ*

*2017*
57,44 €
28,54 €
41,03 €
23,44 €
150,45 €
59,78 €

*2018*
57,44 €
28,54 €
41,03 €
23,44 €
150,45 €
59,78 €

*2019*
69,74 €
34,64 €
41,03 €
23,44 €
168,85 €
47,47 €

*2020*
69,74 €
34,64 €
38,10 €
23,44 €
165,92 €
47,47 €

*2021*
69,74 €
34,64 €
38,10 €
23,44 €
165,92 €
47,47 €

*2022*
117,22 €
40,73 €
38,10 €
23,44 €
219,49 €
0,00 €

*2023*
117,22 €
40,73 €
35,16 €
23,44 €
216,56 €
0,00 €


Το ύψος της οφειλής που προκύπτει για τον ασφαλισμένο λόγω καταβολής χαμηλότερου ασφαλίστρου κύριας ασφάλισης (14% τα 2 πρώτα χρόνια και 17% τα 3 επόμενα χρόνια αντί για 20%) και χαμηλότερου κατωτάτου ορίου κατά την πρώτη 5ετία ασφάλισης (410,26€ αντί για 586,08€) αποτελεί ασφαλιστική οφειλή και εξοφλείται, αφού προηγουμένως αναπροσαρμοστεί κατά την ετήσια μεταβολή μισθών, όπως αυτή θα καθοριστεί από την Ελληνική Στατιστική Αρχή, από τον ασφαλισμένο κατά 1/5 κατ’ έτος, για τα έτη κατά τα οποία το καθαρό φορολογητέο αποτέλεσμα από την άσκηση επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας κατά το προηγούμενο φορολογικό έτος υπερβαίνει το ποσό των €18.000 και σε κάθε περίπτωση μέχρι και τη συμπλήρωση 15 ετών ασφάλισης.

Περισσότερα στο παρακάτω link .


http://www.efka.gr/etaa/

----------

